# 457 Approval Timeline - May 2013



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Here's my timeline for 457 visa. Could anyone help me with a reply on how long will it be to have my visa approved.

12/04/2013 Application submitted online
12/04/2013 Application fee received
24/04/2013 Nomination approved/Application being processed further

Person 1
25/04/2013 Health requirements finalized
25/04/2013 Further medical results received

Person 2
01/05/2013 Health requirements finalized
01/05/2013 Further medical results received

Person 3
30/04/2013 Health requirements finalized
30/04/2013 Further medical results received

So far, I have not received any e-mails regarding CO allocation or asking for further documents. I just assume that I have a CO as the status has been updated Application Processed Further.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

*My timeline*

e457 applied -18 April 2013

Medicals completed (x4) - 19 April 2013

Medicals finalized for 3 applicants - 19 April 2013
(Medicals Outstanding for one of the applicant)

Heard from Melbourne that my file is being processed in Sydney!!

No Case Officer yet! waiting...

Cheers
good.engr


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Good,

Hope the final applicants medicals would be finalized soon.

Do you have any statement like "Application being processed further"

I have one since my nomination got approved (Apr 24).

Lets hope for the best.

Cheers
TR


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi Good,
> 
> Hope the final applicants medicals would be finalized soon.
> 
> ...


I hope so too! Application being processed further would mean that you have a CO, so nothing to worry. You should get it in a week or two. BTW is your visa office Sydney by any chance?


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Yup. I will be heading to NSW and my application is being processed at Sydney. Good luck to you too...Keep posting your updates...


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Yup. I will be heading to NSW and my application is being processed at Sydney. Good luck to you too...Keep posting your updates...


ok. what is your profession? I am a doctor heading off to Tasmania as a GP...


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

I will be joining as a Research Associate/University tutor at UNSW...


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

good.engr said:


> I hope so too! Application being processed further would mean that you have a CO, so nothing to worry. You should get it in a week or two. BTW is your visa office Sydney by any chance?


Hi guys,

How will I know if I already have a CO? 

The HR lodged my visa application online last week and she has shared to me the TRN. However, I cannot check the status online because there is an error upon checking: the error is "The applicant details entered do not match this TRN..."

I understand that there is a mismatch, but I am not certain because the HR entered my details. I have called the HR and she has told me that the application is still in progress and that I just have to wait for further updates.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

Unless they write to you, you will never know.

There is a TRN for employer nomination and one for the visa itself, try using the right one.

You will hv to wait unfortunately, like myself and lot of people here. I just got a reply from health strategies that there is backlog for finalizing medicals for applicants.

That said, relax and have a few cold ones....the visa office will let you know!



DigoyPH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How will I know if I already have a CO?
> 
> ...


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

As said by Good, unless they get back to you, you will never know you have a CO.

Same situation here too. I just assume I have one assigned as my status shows "Application being processed further".

Make sure you enter the TRN for visa application and it should work.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> As said by Good, unless they get back to you, you will never know you have a CO.
> 
> Same situation here too. I just assume I have one assigned as my status shows "Application being processed further".
> 
> Make sure you enter the TRN for visa application and it should work.


Mate,

Today my status has an additional line...Application being processed further!

I was told to expect delays, huge backlogs it seems :-(

Cheers
good


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Congrats Good...Your time for visa is nearing you...

Keep posted with updates...

Cheers!!


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

We received our visa in about a month. The whole process was smooth and completed online.


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Kar...Congrats!! Could you please post your timeline, so that it would be useful for other to refer...

Cheers


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

04/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced 
04/04/2013 Application fee received 

07/05/2013 Applicant Approved 

We got slightly delayed as we have to take some additional medical tests requested by the visa officer.


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Kar...your timeline seems reasonable...

Hope rest of us will receive good news soon!!Fingers crossed...


----------



## lizzieeli (May 11, 2013)

*457 time scale 2013*

Hi

I'm in the UK and really up to my wits with all this 457 visa thing.
- TRN received - 18/04/13
- 457 lodged - 19/04/13
- Problems accessing health forms on application status - came out with an error 
Rang assigned CO and given a HRI ID to give to medical doctors - 22/04/13
- Went for medicals - 25/04/13
- Medicals sent to immigration by doctors via e-Medicals - 30/04/13
- Still no change on application status for a week

E-mailed CO twice to find out if medicals were received - no reply - had to call him. 
Don't know if its too much sunshine or what - coz he asked me to find out from doctors what courier they used to send the medicals and what truck number. Had to call the doctors following day - receptionist confirmed that all documents were sent electronically and its been like that for months now. So don't really understand that immigration officials do not know know happens in their house.

- Rang CO again telling him what doctors receptionist said and forwarded email 
from her with confirmation that docs were sent electronically - 08/05/13
CO made excuse of not answering my emails stating "I have 104 emails to read"
Was surprised that documents were sent electronically and was going to 
forward the details to the medicals department and will have to give it a week 
or two before they came back to me.

So yes can understand your frustration!


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Lizzi, No worries. Things would be quick for you soon...keep posting updates...

Cheers!


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

kar007 said:


> 04/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced
> 04/04/2013 Application fee received
> 
> 07/05/2013 Applicant Approved
> ...


Congrats kar


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

It's only a matter of time, don't worry too much!




lizzieeli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in the UK and really up to my wits with all this 457 visa thing.
> - TRN received - 18/04/13
> ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi guys

I heard from july 457 getting diff ?? is it right?

its increaseD IELTS or some other change rules of immigration...??


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a quick update. Today I got a mail from my CO indicating my application is still under progress and they would notify me if they need any further documentation.

A small query, I have filled a specific date to the column "When do you require your visa" in the online form.

Will DIAC grant my visa only on that date or following that???


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

trseoul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick update. Today I got a mail from my CO indicating my application is still under progress and they would notify me if they need any further documentation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The visa will start from the start of the grant date. I received my visa earlier even if I stated joining date in June.


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Kar,

I got you. But, the thing is will I be granted visa on or after the date I have mentioned in the online form?

I filled a column "When do you require your visa"

Thanks.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi Kar,
> 
> I got you. But, the thing is will I be granted visa on or after the date I have mentioned in the online form?
> 
> ...


Hi trseoul:

The start date we mentioned in the online appln was 6 May 2013. We are well past it, I hope it will come through quickly!

Looking at the 4 week timeframe of other boarders here, my visa would be granted before 18-20 May 2013, since it was commenced on 18 April 2013.

Still waiting!!!!

cheers
Good


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi guys

Is it true that after july 457 comes with major changes??


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

*457 visa changes July 2013*



jayptl said:


> hi guys
> 
> Is it true that after july 457 comes with major changes??


Hi jayptl,

There are some changes see below, the IELTS score isnt jacked up as you are thinking....

The measures being brought forward include:

introducing a requirement for the nominated position to be a genuine vacancy within the business. Discretion will be introduced to allow the department to consider further information if there are concerns the position may have been created specifically to secure a 457 visa without consideration of whether there is an appropriately skilled Australian available.
introducing a provision to allow the department to take action against sponsors who engage in discriminatory recruitment practices.
strengthening the market salary rate requirements to provide discretion to consider comparative salary data for the local labour market when deciding whether a nominated position provides equitable remuneration arrangements. Additionally, the market salary exemption threshold will be increased from $180 000 to $250 000 to ensure that higher paid salary workers are not able to be undercut through the employment of overseas labour at a cheaper rate.
strengthening the English language requirements by removing exemptions for applicants from non-English speaking backgrounds who are nominated with a salary less than $92 000 and requiring applicants who were exempt from the English language requirement when granted a visa to continue to be exempt from, or to meet the English language requirement when changing employers. Additionally, the definition of English language will be better aligned with the permanent Employer Sponsored.
strengthening the requirement for sponsors to train Australians by introducing an ongoing and binding requirement to meet training requirements for the duration of their approved sponsorship.
clarifying that 457 workers may not be engaged in unintended employment relationships by requiring workers to be engaged on an employment contract (as opposed to a business contract for services) and not on-hired to an unrelated entity unless they are sponsored under a labour agreement, or in an exempt occupation.
strengthening the existing obligation regarding recovery of costs to ensure that sponsors are solely responsible for certain costs.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi guys
> 
> Is it true that after july 457 comes with major changes??


I answered your question....

Since this thread is for May 2013 timelines You should start a new thread on 457 changes in July, it will definitely be a value add for people. 

Good luck!!!
Good.engr


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx buddy

I think it seems difficult to understand, can u clarify bit

Howmuch min package employer sponsor?? howmany in IELTS BAND min??

After 2 yr, can we appl PR easily??

What is the business requirement necessary?? I am looking for labour employer sponsor such as Dominos, subways, patro station, farm, grocery store, sales etc..


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Thnx buddy
> 
> I think it seems difficult to understand, can u clarify bit
> 
> ...


I dont know pls check up with experienced boarders and go through the forum.. This forum is for May 2013 timelines


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

lizzieeli said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in the UK and really up to my wits with all this 457 visa thing.
> - TRN received - 18/04/13
> ...


Hi Liz...

The below is my timeline, both of our applicatiosn were lodged on the same day and looks similar in some ways expect for the fact that I dont know if I have a CO yet!!

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - xxxxxxxxxxxx 
18/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced
18/04/2013 Application fee received 
10/05/2013 Application being processed further 

Person 1 
22/04/2013 Health requirements finalised 

Person 2 
19/04/2013 Health requirements finalised

Person 3 
19/04/2013 Health requirements finalised

Person 4 
18/04/2013 Health requirements outstanding	My daughter who is only 12 had to do medicals with chest x-ray (and it shows as outstanding...) while I was only asked of a Chest x-ray. The doctors themselves did not understand this and refused medicals for me as it was not requested by the visa office. We are based in India and the medicals was carried out in India, but hold a Canadian PP that may have been a reason for this. I hope the visa office will not consume much more time as it is going to delay my daughters school joining formalities! God help!!!


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick update. Today I got a mail from my CO indicating my application is still under progress and they would notify me if they need any further documentation.
> 
> ...


Yours is very close to a positive decision making..pls keep me posted.
Good


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I got a mail from CO asking for further details (sponsor personal details; as my personal contact in Oz).

I have provided the same. Looking forward for approval!!

Best


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

trseoul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got a mail from CO asking for further details (sponsor personal details; as my personal contact in Oz).
> 
> ...


All the best dude! The decision will come anytime.


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

Application 457 Business Sponsorship - EGO2T8HCXX 
18/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
18/04/2013 Application fee received Message
04/05/2013 Application being processed further Message
View your receipt details 


04/05/2013 Further information required Message

waiting...waiting...waiting...very slow recently...By the way, how can I know the co received my further information?


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

bennyluk said:


> Application 457 Business Sponsorship - EGO2T8HCXX
> 18/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 18/04/2013 Application fee received Message
> 04/05/2013 Application being processed further Message
> ...


You will not know unfortauntely, yours and mine will probably proceed directly to visa granted...if all documents have been provided in full.
cheers
Good


----------



## lizzieeli (May 11, 2013)

*New Message on Stutus*

Hi all

Yesterday I go an email from CO stating my medicals were received and are currently awaiting assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.

New message on stutus - 14/05/13 - Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.

Hopefully soon, please God.





The below is my timeline, both of our applicatiosn were lodged on the same day and looks similar in some ways expect for the fact that I dont know if I have a CO yet!!

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - xxxxxxxxxxxx 
18/04/2013 Application received - processing commenced
18/04/2013 Application fee received 
10/05/2013 Application being processed further 

Person 1 
22/04/2013 Health requirements finalised 

Person 2 
19/04/2013 Health requirements finalised

Person 3 
19/04/2013 Health requirements finalised

Person 4 
18/04/2013 Health requirements outstanding	My daughter who is only 12 had to do medicals with chest x-ray (and it shows as outstanding...) while I was only asked of a Chest x-ray. The doctors themselves did not understand this and refused medicals for me as it was not requested by the visa office. We are based in India and the medicals was carried out in India, but hold a Canadian PP that may have been a reason for this. I hope the visa office will not consume much more time as it is going to delay my daughters school joining formalities! God help!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi

Just checked my daughters outstanding medicals is changed to finalized
15/05/13 - Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further.

Regards
Good.engr




lizzieeli said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday I go an email from CO stating my medicals were received and are currently awaiting assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Visa fees to double for 457 applicants by: Ewin Hannan From: The Australian May 15, 2013 12:00AM Increase Text SizeDecrease Text SizePrintEmail 
Share Add to DiggAdd to del.icio.usAdd to FacebookAdd to KwoffAdd to MyspaceAdd to NewsvineWhat are these?
FEES charged to foreign workers applying for a 457 visa will be more than doubled to $900, raking almost $200 million into Treasury coffers over four years. 
The Fair Work Ombudsman's budget will also be increased by $3.4m to enforce employer compliance with 457 visa conditions, following a vocal union campaign.

The application charge for a 457 visa will increase from $400 to $900 from July, bringing in $46.8m next financial year and $52.8m in 2014-15.

The increased charge will raise a further $98.4m in the subsequent two financial years.

As announced in March, the government will provide the Fair Work Ombudsman with extra funding to stop alleged abuse of the 457 visa program. The amount, less than $1m annually over four years, aims to "monitor and enforce employer compliance" with the program.

The migration intake will be maintained at 190,000 places next financial year, with the government arguing the places were required to fill skill shortages and reunite Australian families.

...Immigration Minister Brendan O'Connor said the government's top priority "will always be jobs for Australians".

The program next financial year provides 128,550 places for skilled migrants, 60,885 places for family migration and 565 places for special eligibility migration.

"The permanent migration program is about getting the balance right between our economic and social objectives," Mr O'Connor said.

He said 700 places had been shifted from the skill to the family stream due to high demand in the latter category.

While skilled migration continued to make up more than two-thirds of the program, the government said it was important the stream was driven by genuine skills needs.

The budget commits $45m to create a Skills Connect Funds designed to deliver more effective training for businesses.

Employers will have greater flexibility to access workforce development funding on a co-contribution basis.

A separate $69m program will provide more flexible pathways for 4000 people completing a trade or technical qualification in high-demand industries facing skills shortages.

Incentives will be be provided to jobseekers to relocate to regional and rural areas and take up employment and apprenticeships before June next year.

The government will provide up to $6500 for families and $4500 for individuals to move.

Workplace Relations Minister Bill Shorten said it was common for businesses, especially in rural and regional areas, to find they were short of workers.

"Added to the challenges of remoteness, our regional businesses also have to adapt to the new competitive environment of the Asian century," he said.

"This is further exacerbating skills shortages, which businesses in rural and regional Australia have always had to deal with."


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

*updates?*

Dear all:

Any updates folks? None this side!

Cheers
good




good.engr said:


> Hi trseoul:
> 
> The start date we mentioned in the online appln was 6 May 2013. We are well past it, I hope it will come through quickly!
> 
> ...


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Good,

Nope. Still waiting...Hope we all would get approval very soon...

Keep posting.

Best.


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi Good,
> 
> Nope. Still waiting...Hope we all would get approval very soon...
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

A friend in the UK (exactly same case as mine but one day ahead in lodging date, ie..Apr 17, sydney as well)...got the visa approval on 17th May. I was hoping I would get it today...may be tomorrow or this week for all of us:confused2:

Cheers
Good


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

good.engr said:


> Dear all:
> 
> Any updates folks? None this side!
> 
> ...


Still waiting...BTW, I logged my step 1 and step 2 on 18 April....The same as you


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

bennyluk said:


> Still waiting...BTW, I logged my step 1 and step 2 on 18 April....The same as you


ok......play the waiting game.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lizzieeli (May 11, 2013)

*Approval*

Hi all

Eventually. I got my visas today.

Timeline:
19/04/13 - 457 visa application
23/04/13 - Application further processed-uploaded many documents-at least 18
25/04/13 - Went for medicals (husband wasn't asked to do medicals)
30/04/13 - Medicals forwarded to immigration by doctors on-line
01/05/13 - Message on status - Medicals finalized
14/05/13 - Application being processed further
20/05/13 - Visas granted 

(All in all it took one month - no problems)

Booking flights next week. Starting work in NSW middle of June. HURRAY!!!!!

Hope you all get your visas soon. It doesn't kill to email immigration or your CO once or twice a week and even call them. I did and it paid well.

lizzieeli


----------



## lizzieeli (May 11, 2013)

*Visa approval*

Hi all

Sorry just to correct on my timeline

14/05/13 - Application further processed.

lizzieeli


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

lizzieeli said:


> Hi all
> 
> Eventually. I got my visas today.
> 
> ...


Hi lizzieeli

congratulations! Can you share your sponsorship and nomination timeline plz? Thank you!


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Congrats Lizzi...fingers crossed for rest of us...


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

lizzieeli said:


> Hi all
> 
> Eventually. I got my visas today.
> 
> ...


Great news. Good luck....lane:


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi Good,
> 
> Nope. Still waiting...Hope we all would get approval very soon...
> 
> ...


Hi trseoul and buddies:

Just got the visa approval

We called the Sydney office and they were kind enough to route the call to the CO. She was very helpful and said was waiting for the medicals.

I told her that it was finalized on 10 May on hearing which she was going to update us tomorrow. Immediately after this call the Evisa showed as approved.

I am positive that all yours will come through this week. Patience pays and good luck.
Good engrlane:


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

good.engr said:


> Hi trseoul and buddies:
> 
> Just got the visa approval
> 
> ...


Hi good.engr

congratulations!!
Can you also share your sponsorship and nomination timeline

Cheers
Benny


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

bennyluk said:


> Hi good.engr
> 
> congratulations!!
> Can you also share your sponsorship and nomination timeline
> ...


Thanks Benny, yours shud come thru this week:clap2:

My employer nomination was way back that is in Feb 2013. As a physician I had to complete other regulatory approvals after which I applied for the visa. The nomination took 6 days in total.

I hope this helps.

Good luck
Good engr


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

I hope so...

there are 4 wks already for Sponsorship and nomination...


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

bennyluk said:


> I hope so...
> 
> there are 4 wks already for Sponsorship and nomination...


Ours took 4 weeks and 3 days for the visa alone, so you can imagine.
Good


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

good.engr said:


> Ours took 4 weeks and 3 days for the visa alone, so you can imagine.
> Good


waiting game continues...I think I should call immi...


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Good,

Great news. Congrats!!

I just wrote a formal mail reg the status of my application. Waiting for reply.

If it does not work, have planned to call CO next week.

Enjoy...


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> Hi Good,
> 
> Great news. Congrats!!
> 
> ...


Thanks trseoul. Why not call CO today?


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

@good:

I felt my visa would be approved very shortly.

Anyway, just now I received a mail from CO and it says, still waiting for external checks. 

Have to wait


----------



## good.engr (Aug 29, 2012)

trseoul said:


> @good:
> 
> I felt my visa would be approved very shortly.
> 
> ...


Patience man.....only a matter of few days!!!
good


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

This is my timeline:

26 Apr 2013 - Lodged 457 Visa Application
26 Apr 2013 - Processing Commenced 457 Business Nomination (ANZSCO 131112)
16 May 2013 - Nomination Approved (Australian Institute of Management - AIM)
21 May 2013 - Processing Commenced 457 Visa Application
21 May 2013 - Health Requirements Outstanding (Chest X-Ray Report Required)

I am done with the Chest X-Ray today, but the results are yet to be uploaded this week online.

My questions is: 

Do I have to get a PCC? Or will I be required to provide a PCC? I am currently working in Singapore, but my nationality is Filipino (Philippines - High Risk Country). I am just a bit worried because Singapore Police Clearance takes more or less 2 weeks to process.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Digoy,

I am also from a high risk country (India), but working in South Korea for almost 3 yrs. 

No issues regarding PCC. I have not submitted that and so far have not been asked for that.

Unless and until they ask from you, plz do not worry. I am sure for 457 they do not need this.

Best!


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

Application Status
Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - EGX 
09/05/2013 Application received - processing commenced Message
09/05/2013 Application fee received Message
27/05/2013 Application being processed further Message
View your receipt details 

Person 1 
Date of birth: Passport No: 
09/05/2013 Bridging visa granted Message
27/05/2013 Further information required Message

Here is my update timeline, but the Sponsorship or nomination online application is not yet approved...
Still waiting


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I got my 457 approved.

Below is my final time line:


12/04/2013 Application submitted online
12/04/2013 Application fee received
24/04/2013 Nomination approved/Application being processed further

Person 1
25/04/2013 Health requirements finalized
25/04/2013 Further medical results received
14/05/2013 Further Information Required
15/05/2013 Information Received

29/05/2013 Applicant approved

Person 2
01/05/2013 Health requirements finalized
01/05/2013 Further medical results received

29/05/2013 Applicant approved

Person 3
30/04/2013 Health requirements finalized
30/04/2013 Further medical results received

29/05/2013 Applicant approved

Thanks a lot for your information's, suggestions and help!!!


----------



## Emma1985 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Wow this visa process is more stressful than I ever imagined!

Wondered if anyone can answer a couple of questions.

From reading through the thread it looks like most people apply for nomination and sponsorship at the same time. My employer advised that they have to do nomination first then I do sponsorship once TRN has been received. Why are some done together and some seperately?

Also my employer advised that they did my nomination over 4 weeks ago now. They advised that they're still waiting for it to be approved. I'm worried that this seems to be much longer than anyone else on here. Should I be worried??

I think I'm the first person they sponsored, could this have an impact?
If anyone has any advice please help. Driving me crazy!!!


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

Emma1985 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow this visa process is more stressful than I ever imagined!
> 
> ...


My case 6 weeks already...this is a waiting game.


----------



## trseoul (May 6, 2013)

Hi Emma,

Once your employer applies for nomination, you are eligible to apply for your visa.

All you need is TR Number of your nomination.

First my employer applied for nomination, the following day I lodged my visa application with TRN. 

It took two weeks for my nomination to be approved. For my visa, it took five more weeks. 

As a whole, its not so quick if you apply both at the same time. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sandysharma (May 29, 2013)

457 visa 

My agent lodged file on 23 April and on 10 may me and my husband had chest x ray done .
Till 20 may my medically were not submitted and when I called the doctors receptionist she said it was lying there and the other girl forget to send it .. 
And on the same day 20 may they promise to send .
On 22 my husband medical was finalized Nd mine still the same.

I called the doctor again and the lady on the reception said its some abnormal thing found in my chest x ray which she is not to worry every second person has that small problem 
She have no idea how long and what is the next step 

Now what to do ???? My employer is getting annoyed as its take more time now ...

Plz zzz help :"(


----------



## Emma1985 (May 29, 2013)

bennyluk said:


> My case 6 weeks already...this is a waiting game.


Your timeline is the exact same as mine. Have you tried to contact DIAC or anything? I can't because my employer lodged it all and they won't tell me anything. Just keep telling me I need to wait.


----------



## Emma1985 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks trseoul

My employer keeps telling me that I can't apply for sponsorship until nomination is approved. I feel like they don't really know what they're doing. Guess there's not too much I can do about it. Had your company sponsored people before?


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

trseoul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got my 457 approved.
> 
> ...


:clap2: Congratulations and thank you for answering our questions. God bless you!


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

26 Apr 2013 - Lodged 457 Visa Application (e457 Employer-Sponsored Visa)
26 Apr 2013 - Processing Commenced 457 Business Nomination (ANZSCO 131112)
16 May 2013 - Nomination Approved (Australian Institute of Management - AIM)
21 May 2013 - Processing Commenced 457 Visa Application
21 May 2013 - Health Requirements Outstanding (Chest X-Ray Report Required)
25 May 2013 - Heath Requirements Finalised

Still waiting for updates since 25th May 2013.


----------



## DigoyPH (May 9, 2013)

Any news or updates? A staff from 457 Brisbane Office emailed me after I sent an enquiry that our visa application is pending CO allocation and it would probably have a CO by 2nd or 3rd week of June 2013.


----------



## jDv1978 (Jun 12, 2013)

lizzieeli said:


> Hi all
> 
> Eventually. I got my visas today.
> 
> ...


Hi Lizzi

Who did you get your flights with once the visa was approved? I assume at short notice it wasn't too cheap? Any suggestions with migrant baggage? We are due to start working in SYD once the visa is approved but the application was only lodged with the DIAC yesterday by our migrant agent so will be very late in the day when (and should ) our 457 visa be approved!


----------



## bennyluk (May 15, 2013)

Application	457 Business Sponsorship - EGO 
18/04/2013	Application received - processing commenced 
18/04/2013	Application fee received 
04/05/2013	Application being processed further 
17/06/2013	Information received 

The most updated information...Now the information received...Waiting for the final decision....hope to get the visa before July...


----------



## tragetraje (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everybody,

It´s my first message on the forum since we´re in the same situation as all the rest in this thread... Waiting for approval for our visa application, here is our timeline:

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary 
12/06/2013 Application received - processing commenced 
12/06/2013 Application fee received 

Person 1 
20/06/2013 Health requirements finalised 
20/06/2013 Further medical results received 

Person 2 
20/06/2013 Health requirements finalised 
20/06/2013 Further medical results received 

It´s 28th and the status hasn´t been changed to "further processing" or something like that. I´m not sure if I call the CO next week, the problem is our migration agent applied for us and she hasn´t provided us with the contact details of the officer..

Is there anybody waiting for approval in June? I´m wondering if our case could be affected by the changes in 457 rules from the 1st of July...

Thank you for your replies in advance! And good luck!


----------



## zacharyjheff (Jul 3, 2013)

if you do not know your TRN or there is an error in it then you can send request to this department and they will email you your correct TRN, this is what happens to me before... instead of capital letter 'I', i presume it is number '1' so the details i entered always do not much... 'til i send a request to the department...


----------



## BABS2012 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi All, this is too my first post,

Myself and my family are too waiting for our Visa 457. Our MA lodged it on the 20th June 2013 and fees were received the same date. 

We have not been asked for any additional information and the status is still processing commenced.....

Our MA told us we should get a case officer a week from being lodged but we havent. Again I am also wanting to know if the new rules that have taken affect from June are holding the application process up. 

Its awful being in limbo, we just want to know!!!

Good luck to everyone else who is also waiting! xx


----------



## devpadda (Jul 13, 2013)

DigoyPH said:


> Any news or updates? A staff from 457 Brisbane Office emailed me after I sent an enquiry that our visa application is pending CO allocation and it would probably have a CO by 2nd or 3rd week of June 2013.


hi digoy i also lodged my file in brisbane office. i already got my nomination approved i lodged my visa file on 13 june 2013 still waitin. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zacharyjheff (Jul 3, 2013)

DigoyPH said:


> Any news or updates? A staff from 457 Brisbane Office emailed me after I sent an enquiry that our visa application is pending CO allocation and it would probably have a CO by 2nd or 3rd week of June 2013.


my agent had lodged my visa last may,29 and my current online status didn't have any change since june 6....still waiting, hope i could have it released before the end of july...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## devpadda (Jul 13, 2013)

yea tmrw is monday again wAit will start m praying hopefully tmrw sm gud news would cm :fingerscrossed:


----------

